# The Right Angled Parallelepipedon



## My Freemasonry (Feb 24, 2015)

J.R.C. Evans Lecture 2009-2010 WHAT THE HECK IS A RIGHT-ANGLED PARALLELOPIPEDON? Jake Mohns – 2009 I was much honored in May 2009 when the Deputy Grand Master, Right Worshipful Brother David Love asked me to participate as one of his … Continue reading →

Continue reading...


----------



## coachn (Feb 24, 2021)

dead link


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Feb 25, 2021)

coachn said:


> dead link



He was a good link. We'll miss him.


----------



## Winter (Feb 25, 2021)

Edit. I just noticed the original is from 2015. Lol

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## coachn (Feb 26, 2021)

Page 7...

(see pdf attachment!)


----------



## Winter (Feb 26, 2021)

coachn said:


> Page 7...
> 
> (see pdf attachment!)


Thank you for finding the original article Coach. That was an excellent read. I will be tucking that one in my toolbox. 

Though I think I liked the article, Seven Blunders of the Masonic World, on page 6 better. What an excellent quote, "Ritual for the sake of tradition is worthless. Ritual for the sake of enlightenment is valuable. An understanding of the ritual’s meaning is far more important than just memorizing it."

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

